# Is is my Oil Pump? Bad Valve/Lifter?



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

95 4cyl 5spd 201k. 
new timing chain kit-tune up-timing cover-hoses-and more at 190k. 900.00 in parts.

Yesterday after driving 120 miles at 65mph. I started hearing what sounded
like valves tapping. If i took the truck out of 5th and reved the motor you could hear a rat-a-tat-tat sound. And if i put it back in gear it would do it when i accellerated.

So i exit the highway and it makes this noise all the way to the stop light 1/4 mile. I come to a stop and rev the motor and the sound is gone. I let the engine idle and i can hear the valves making noise. A little louder than normal.

I drive another 1 mile to the house and i take the truck out of gear and no sound. I put it back in gear and it pretty much sounds normal for 201k.

Im wondering this??
2hrs at 65mph-traveled 120 miles did the oil get really thin?
Or is it the oil pump just got hot enough to not work properly?

I changed the oil before the road trip. 4qts of Quaker state 10w-30 and 4 oz of Marvels Mystery Oil. I have used this for the 7years i have owned the truck.

If i use 5w-30 the valves sound like their going to pop. Nissan tech recommend 10w-30 in texas. because its 50 one day and 105 the next.

Im thinking the Oil Pump needs to be replaced. Its orginal.

What do you guys think.. Help please...:waving:


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

*Update*

Well this morning I started the truck it sounded fine. I drove 1 mile and stop at a light and i could hear the valves-lifters making noise.

Now im thinking its the oil pump or i have a bad valve-lifter....I guess?

:wtf:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

I HAVE NEVER SEEN AN OIL PUMP GO BAD IN ONE OF THESE TRUCKS..

WHY DID U SPEND 900 DOLLARS IN PARTS??

THE CHAIN OR CHAIN GUIDES WERE PROBABLY NOT PUT ON CORRECTLY AND NOW YOU ARE GETTING SOME SLOP..

OR THE NEW GUIDES HAVE BROKEN OFF AT THE BOTTOM AND CAUSING THE CHAIN TO SLOP..


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

The timing chain-guides are ok. Its not that noise. Its the valves. I took a bar and listened to the lifters and the back for piston 4-firewall is making noise. But once the motor warms up it stops and i drove 50 miles yesterday and it never made that rat-a-tat-tat noise like it did on saturday after driving 125 miles.

I figure im going to sell the truck. I have had it for 7 years and i ready for a 4x4 truck.

The 900.00 was for 
timing chain kit-gaskets-every hose-timing cover-belts-plugs-wires-dist cap-rotor-timing light-tools and misc. 

the timing chain-gaskets-cover were over 350.00 thru oreilys. Nissan wanted 300 for just the timing chain cover.

:lame:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

imo that is way too much money..

az has that kit for around 100 dollars..

i do not care what you think is making the noise .. the timing chain places all the parts in a dance thru out the engine rev..

you just did the timing chain and in a few hundred miles it is making a noise.. u just did the chain incorrectly...

and paid way too much for your troubles...


----------



## 95pickup (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok MR KNOW IT ALL...NOT:lame:

I have put 10,000 on the motor and is gots tons of power. Its the lifter above # 4 piston. I had it checked out.. I gotta save some $$ and rebuild the head..

Dont be a hater dude. Ya dont know everything. I drive this truck daily.
So how the hell can you sit and tell me i did a sh*t job on the timing chain.

When its not the same noise. And the autozone parts are complete crap.
ASK ANY REAL MECHANIC. 
The timing chain kit came from NAPA. 

AUTOZONES PARTS ARE COMPLETE JUNK. MADE IN MEXICO.. I HAVE TAKEN BACK SO MANY PARTS FOR IMPROPER FIT-OR NOT EVEN CLOSE TO THE ORGINAL PART. 

Not trying to be a dick but give me a break dude....:loser:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i know that you are not trying ...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

95pickup said:


> The timing chain-guides are ok. Its not that noise. Its the valves. I took a bar and listened to the lifters and the back for piston 4-firewall is making noise. But once the motor warms up it stops and i drove 50 miles yesterday and it never made that rat-a-tat-tat noise like it did on saturday after driving 125 miles.


I'll assume the motor is a KA24E which uses hydraulic lifters. The lifters can plug up with varnish after many many miles which can cause them to start making noise. They are easy enough to replace.

Also check the oil pressure which if low could cause the lifter noise. You can check it very easily by installing a temporary mechanical oil pressure gauge. You would remove the oil sensor which is located next to the oil filter and install the mechanical oil pressure gauge in it's place; you may need to get an 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter to hook up the gauge.

With the engine fully warmed up, the pressure should be as follows:
idle - at least 11 psi
3000 RPM - 60 to 70 psi

If the oil pump needs to be replaced, it's easy to do so as it bolts on externally.


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

The kits from the auto stores are known to wear out very quickly. The chain goes right through the tensioner arm like a lot of high mileage motors do. I put one of these generic kits on my truck and it had a lot of wear on the tensioner 20k miles later. The timing kit is about 250-350 at nissan, and theres a reason you can get them for 50 bucks online.

You should get new lifters, or at least a couple new ones for the cylinder thats making noise. After swapping lifters, you are supposed to soak them in non detergent oil and bleed them before you put them on. Of course when i did it, i just put them in and let it sound horrible for 3 minutes till all the air got out lol

Zanegrey is a engineer (in his profile at least)... of course he knows everything about everything lol

900 does seem pretty crazy but oh well

Of course *I* know everything and nobody else does


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

lol.......


----------



## lumbee (Mar 20, 2005)

...my lifters tick like crazy about once a month. Seems to be on the same cycle as my wife...or maybe thats just in my head. It gets more frequent when its time to change the oil. I say don't sweat it as long as its intermittent. If it starts ticking and doesn't stop, then deal with it.


----------

